# Schwinn Heavy Duty



## fattyre (Dec 5, 2017)

Light duty price-

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/d/vintage-schwinn-heavy-duty/6413275903.html


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 5, 2017)

Not a bad price for the Chicago version.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 5, 2017)

Cool bike lemme get my sunglasses


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 5, 2017)

Like having a V8 and power steering, instant grocery getter


----------

